# What do you think?



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I'm back and have some questions. For about 2 months, I was feeling pretty normal and then all of a sudden about 3 weeks ago, I started gaining weight and losing hair again, I also am getting cold sores again' 1 every 3 weeks or so. I have no thyroid due to thyroid cancer and get my meds at a compounding pharmacy, it was what I could get when there was no Armour to be had, so the amount is 120mg of c-thyroid and 25mg of Levothyroxine. I will see my Dr. in June of this year for another round of blood test to see where my levels are. I guess I'm trying to figure out what may cause me to go from good to bad when it seems as though I'm not doing anything different? Any answers out there?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Hi, I'm back and have some questions. For about 2 months, I was feeling pretty normal and then all of a sudden about 3 weeks ago, I started gaining weight and losing hair again, I also am getting cold sores again' 1 every 3 weeks or so. I have no thyroid due to thyroid cancer and get my meds at a compounding pharmacy, it was what I could get when there was no Armour to be had, so the amount is 120mg of c-thyroid and 25mg of Levothyroxine. I will see my Dr. in June of this year for another round of blood test to see where my levels are. I guess I'm trying to figure out what may cause me to go from good to bad when it seems as though I'm not doing anything different? Any answers out there?


What is c-thyroid please? I did a search and could not find such.


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry about that, it's T3 and T4 compounded into a capsule.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> What is c-thyroid please? I did a search and could not find such.


How much T3 in your compounded? How much T4?

You most definitely need labs and I know you know this.

Have you changed any of your habits these past few months? Is your ferritin at a good level? Have you added a new pharmaceutical to treat another problem or have you added any supplements to your regimen? Green Tea, Soy, L-carnitine?


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes I do and I am going to have that done today, 120 mg T4 and 25mg T3. I have to figure out how to list what I'm taking so it appears at the bottom, I will do this soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Yes I do and I am going to have that done today, 120 mg T4 and 25mg T3. I have to figure out how to list what I'm taking so it appears at the bottom, I will do this soon.


Okay and I do think you meant to type mcg. for the amounts instead of mg.

Thank you for the break down. Why so much T4? Not necessary when taking T3. This could possibly be making you unwell. Reason? It is not being converted due to your taking T3. I have seen this countless times. I think 100 mcg of T4 is more than sufficient. Just one humble (and very experienced) person's opinion. You do need some T4 for peripheral Deiodinase activity to take place.
http://www.jci.org/articles/view/29812

Give it some thought.

It will be very interesting to see where your FREE T4 is at (and the FT3, of course.)

Anyhow, hold off on making any changes until you get labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Hi, I'm back and have some questions. For about 2 months, I was feeling pretty normal and then all of a sudden about 3 weeks ago, I started gaining weight and losing hair again, I also am getting cold sores again' 1 every 3 weeks or so. I have no thyroid due to thyroid cancer and get my meds at a compounding pharmacy, it was what I could get when there was no Armour to be had, so the amount is 120mg of c-thyroid and 25mg of Levothyroxine. I will see my Dr. in June of this year for another round of blood test to see where my levels are. I guess I'm trying to figure out what may cause me to go from good to bad when it seems as though I'm not doing anything different? Any answers out there?


Oh, yeah.............the other thing. Mixing natural compounded w/ chemical Levothyroxine. Something else to think about.


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, you are right mcg not mg, I read the bottle wrong. No time for blood draw today, I will go tomorrow and see what's going on in a few days, I will let you know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Thanks, you are right mcg not mg, I read the bottle wrong. No time for blood draw today, I will go tomorrow and see what's going on in a few days, I will let you know.


Please do and the ranges are important also as different labs use different ranges.


----------

